# comment faire le "exposant ?"



## Nicofieu (19 Février 2007)

Salut

comment faut-il faire sur le clavier du macbook pour avoir le "²" 

Merci


----------



## ntx (19 Février 2007)

Exposant c'est "^", ton truc c'est le carré.

Pour les symboles "exotiques", tu peux passer par le menu clavier dans la barre de menus, "Palette de caractères"
Pour le mapping du clavier : "Visualiseur de clavier"

A ma connaissance le carré n'est pas disponible directement.


----------



## Nicofieu (20 Février 2007)

oui c'est le carré que je cherche...sorry


----------



## jolicrasseux (20 Février 2007)

Nicofieu a dit:


> Salut
> 
> comment faut-il faire sur le clavier du macbook pour avoir le "²"
> 
> Merci



Et comment l'avez-vous écrit ? Ce que je vois est trés joli et ressemble à puissance 2.


----------



## Nicofieu (22 Février 2007)

toujours personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## huexley (22 Février 2007)

les exposants... ² ³ &#8309; &#8310; &#8311; &#8312; &#8313;

Il te suffit d'aller dans "Préférences Système" > "International" > "Menu Saisie" > Cocher "Afficher palette de caractère" 

Enfin dans le menu avec le petit drapeau en haut de ton écran, près de l'heure, sélectionner "afficher la palette de caractère" 

Enfin dans cette nouvelle palette, il faut aller à la rubrique "Chiffres" et prendre les exposants qui t'intéresse, et voilà


----------



## ntx (22 Février 2007)

Nicofieu a dit:


> toujours personne pour m'aider ?


Tu lis parfois les réponses qu'on te donne


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Février 2007)

Nicofieu a dit:


> toujours personne pour m'aider ?



Ben si tu veux faire 2^2 tu peux faire 2*2 et ça fait 4


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2007)

Tain il me semble que j'ai déjà lu le même fil et que le raccourci clavier existe !


----------



## takamaka (22 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Tain il me semble que j'ai déjà lu le même fil et que le raccourci clavier existe !



Tout pareil!


----------



## Nicofieu (23 Février 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Tout pareil!



c'est ce que je recherche pcq la procédure citée au dessus, je la connaissais mais elle est plus que fastidieuse....


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Février 2007)

:modo: Toujours est-il que ceci a plus à voir avec OS X et n'est pas un problème matériel, donc on déplace...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

A ce propos, je me souviens vaguement d'une application clavier comme dans mac OS 9... Elle n'existe plus dans Tiger où c'est moi qui l'ai effacé?


----------



## apenspel (23 Février 2007)

C'est aussi dans les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me/International/Menu saisie/Afficher le Visualiseur clavier&#8230;

&#192; ce sujet, il n'est pas &#233;vident d'utiliser les exposants (ou indices) avec certaines fontes : les PostScript de Type 1 ou les TrueType Mac, qui ne sont pas Unicodes.
Par contre, pour les .ttf, les .otf et les .dfonts je pr&#233;conise de s'attarder sur la palette Typographie de la palette Polices dans toutes les applis Apple. C'est g&#233;ant.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2007)

Merci pour le clavier.

C'est vrai que pour les polices c'est impressionnant surtout la 

Zapfino

dont les caractères changent de forme suivant le contexte et le corps utilisé


----------



## atari.fr (20 Juillet 2009)

Ah ya quand meme une solution !

si quelqu'un retrouve le raccourci clavier ca m'interesse

merci


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2009)

en attendant , il y a divers modes TRES rapides

1- palette et mettre les signes usuels dans...favoris

2- un banal fichier texte avec dedans une liste de vos signes récurrents
un copié collé et voilà


3- dans le même genre il y a des widgets dédiés signes spéciaux

4-un outil de presse papier configurable avec récurrences
(signes , phrases , images , liens etc)

5- connaitre le code unicode du signe
-- 
il me semble qu'il y a un fil pas trop vieux qui fait d'autres points là dessus

edit
ben vi 
ma mémoire..
c'est là 
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/exposant-133136.html?


----------



## Coolsinus (26 Février 2012)

Je up le post ! Je voudrais savoir comment trouver exposant 2, 3 etc sous Mac OS X Lion car il n'y a pas la section International dans les Préférences de Lion... :rateau:

Merci d'avance MacGien !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2012)

Préférence système > clavier > onglet clavier > case à cocher en bas «Afficher les visualiseurs de clavier et de caractères dans la barre de menu».

Bonus : ²³¹&#8304;&#8308;&#8309;&#8310;&#8311;&#8312;&#8313;


----------



## Aliboron (26 Février 2012)

Et, pour se simplifier vraiment la vie, on peut se programmer un remplacement automatique (dans les préférences système "Langue et texte" > "Texte"). pour ma part, j'ai ajouté à la liste les raccourcis suivants : *^2* pour *²* et *^3* pour *³*. Ça m'a paru plus pratique que d'aller chercher dans le Visualiseur de caractères !


----------



## flyingscootman (16 Mai 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> Et, pour se simplifier vraiment la vie, on peut se programmer un remplacement automatique (dans les préférences système "Langue et texte" > "Texte"). pour ma part, j'ai ajouté à la liste les raccourcis suivants : *^2* pour *²* et *^3* pour *³*. Ça m'a paru plus pratique que d'aller chercher dans le Visualiseur de caractères !



Ca j'aime...mais ca ne fonctionne pas :mouais:

J'en avais besoin pour un document fait avec Pages.
Mais le raccourci ne fonctionne pas, d'ailleurs d'une façon générale, tous les raccourcis (c), TM, ... ne fonctionnent pas.
J'ai fermer l'appli Pages mais cela n'a rien fait.

J'ai le même soucis avec Mail d'ailleurs.

Du coup si tu pouvais décrire ta procédure ca serait bien cool 
D'avance merci


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (16 Mai 2012)

Perso j'ai fait afficher le visualiseur de caractères en haut à droite dans la barre de menu et j'ai mis tous les exposants en favoris. C'est un peu fastidieux quand il faut aller le chercher mais je m'en contente.


----------



## Aliboron (17 Mai 2012)

flyingscootman a dit:


> J'en avais besoin pour un document fait avec Pages.
> Mais le raccourci ne fonctionne pas, d'ailleurs d'une façon générale, tous les raccourcis (c), TM, ... ne fonctionnent pas. J'ai le même soucis avec Mail d'ailleurs.


Je n'utilise pas Pages, je ne peux donc pas dire plus précisément sur ce point (ça peut d'ailleurs varier selon les versions). Par contre, ça fonctionne très bien avec TextEdit 1.6 et Safari 5.1.7. Je note tout de même que, dans ces applications, on trouve dans le menu "Éditions" une ligne "Substitutions" qui propose l'option (cochée chez moi) "Remplacement de texte". À vérifier dans Pages, donc.

Je ne suis pas utilisateur de Mail (version 4.5 chez moi) non plus mais, ne reculant devant aucun sacrifice, je viens de faire le test et de constater que ça fonctionne sans problème également 



flyingscootman a dit:


> Du coup si tu pouvais décrire ta procédure ca serait bien cool


Franchement, je ne vois vraiment pas ce que je pourrais dire de plus que ce que j'ai déjà indiqué (avec une copie d'écran) dans le message n°20 ci-dessus.


----------



## macoupc (6 Octobre 2014)

Aliboron a dit:


> Et, pour se simplifier vraiment la vie, on peut se programmer un remplacement automatique (dans les préférences système "Langue et texte" > "Texte"). pour ma part, j'ai ajouté à la liste les raccourcis suivants : *^2* pour *²* et *^3* pour *³*. Ça m'a paru plus pratique que d'aller chercher dans le Visualiseur de caractères !


Merci pour la combin' mais chez moi ça ne marche pas... Je tape "^2" mais ça ne substitue pas u n "²" pour autant. La case "activer la substitution de texte et de symbole" est pourtant cochée.


----------



## Aliboron (6 Octobre 2014)

macoupc a dit:


> Merci pour la combin' mais chez moi ça ne marche pas... Je tape "^2" mais ça ne substitue pas u n "²" pour autant. La case "activer la substitution de texte et de symbole" est pourtant cochée.


Et tu as bien ajouté au préalable la ligne correspondante dans les substitutions de texte ?


----------



## macoupc (7 Octobre 2014)

Aliboron a dit:


> Et tu as bien ajouté au préalable la ligne correspondante dans les substitutions de texte ?


Oui oui, à vrai dire ça ne marchait pas de suite, mais aujourd'hui après un redémarrage ça fonctionne !

Merci de l'astuce c'est bien pratique.


----------

